
Show HN: Perf-mon – Performance reports - jacec
https://github.com/jacted/perf-mon
======
Analemma_
I would possibly consider a different name. Modulo the hyphen, this has the
same name as an old but still commonly used Windows performance profiling
tool, and it might make looking up your tool difficult.

~~~
jacec
Will try to find a new name, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
nzjrs
Also mention somewhere that this is just a node thing

